# All about the Music!



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

What have you been listening to lately? What music really humbles your system...or your ears? 

I like a pretty wide variety of music depending on my mood; everything from old school Metallica and skate rock like Agent Orange through older Alternative (The Cure, Depeche Mode) and industrial (Skinny Puppy, Front 242, NIN), Dance and trance, Rock old and new, some ska and swing, off into some really esoteric stuff like Bauhaus and Machines of Loving Grace, etc., etc. Not a fan of country and gospel, but everything else is pretty much a "Go". 

I really have an affinity for well recorded jazzy/blues-y female vocalists, though. Norah Jones. Madeline Peyroux. Sarah McLachlan. Sonya Kitchell. Renee Olstead.

Right now my iPod has Diana Panton's "If The Moon Turns Green" playing, and it is just incredible. She's got a crystal clear voice with a solid presentation and very impressive range. She sings mostly over just a jazz guitar and upright bass or piano. Very sparse, black velvet background that is well recorded. Just the slightest bit if reverb on her mic to give it a little space. She does a rendition of "Fly Me To The Moon" that is just effortless. Those tracks with the upright bass illuminate every resonance in a system, and since the instruments give the tracks so much space there is nothing there to cover it up. I'm thinking it would take a near-perfect system to really make these tracks shine, but the reward would be a performance that would leave you breathless.

So... what music do you listen to when you want to really enjoy your system? What makes you sit in your car listening and losing all track of time? After all, it is a passion for music that brings most of us here, right? What group/band/singer REALLY does it for you?


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

cool thread...

I like a variety of rock and alternative ..and I'm learnig to be more versatile ...Mike baylor had some stuff at the last comp that Ive never heard of ...but it sure sounded good on his system ...

as of right now ...in my car ... _*Hot Action Cop*_ sounds Amazing ...I dont know what it is ... im sure it's something in the mix or production ...but it sounds better than almost anything else... clear , loud , and has full range (lows to highs ) i think.... (lol...My opinion , is one of a novice...so I dont hear everything that veterans hear)

Im trying to learn the Chesky CD better too... to help tune for comps...

but Im finding I like a Little More bass than perfect SQ calls for .

I love old genesis... if anyone has access to _*Trick of the tail*_ (1975) the Low lows will Blow You away(especially track #8 los Endos)...genesis was Geniuses back in the day IMO

Other groups I love (even they dont maybe sound total quality recordings ) is *Kings of Leon* (been following them since they were local nashville band 4 or 5 years ago) and more recently ... been Loving *The Dropkick Murphys* ...(their music just gets me Pumped for stunting or racing)

Ive used 3 of the 4 above mentioned groups in My stunt vids I make for youtube and vimeo and such


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I listen to a variety as well.
Lately, the main music I’ve been listening to the most is Norah Jones, Natalie Merchant, and Dire Straits. I was pretty sick of Dire Straits up until a while ago, but the dynamics on the Brothers In Arms CD is really great. Mark Knopfler’s latest CD is a really fun CD to listen to. His voice is so gravely, it’s a good demo vocalist to use to see if there’s any pulling to the midbass drivers. 

Natalie Merchant’s _Tigerlilly_ album is one of my favorite female artist albums ever. Such a beautiful voice and tone. Lauryn Hill’s _Miseducation_ album is a good jam, too. “Lost Ones” is a great song.

As far as male artists go, I’ve been listening to more R&B type stuff. It’s not really ‘sound quality’ music, but I’m okay with that. Maxwell and anything featuring Neyo. 
I’m a huge Rob Thomas fan, unfortunately his music is produced to have more compression and less dynamic range so it doesn’t sound great. But his music and song writing is always my #1, and his work with Matchbox Twenty is a personal favorite as well as my wife’s. 

I’ve gotten back on my 80s kick again, too. Been pulling out Mike & The Mechanics as well as Steve Winwood. Been listening to a whole lot of 80s pop. If it was on the radio in the 80s, I listen to it. 


And, throw in a healthy dose of rap music for fun times, and that’s my current mix of music as of late. 
Don’t worry, though, I don’t demo rap in other people’s cars.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

> cool thread...


Thanks! Seems like we have en entire forum and multiple sub-forums dedicated to the goal of perfection in the reproduction of music, but none (or very few) on the music itself. I love to expand my musical horizons and there's nothing quite like falling in love with a new (or new to you!) artist. Seemed appropriate to start something that referenced that. I LOVE music. It's been in my soul ever since I can remember. Memories of sitting in front of Dad's old HiFi listening to Mom's old Beates 45's or cranking "Inna Godda Da Vida" by Iron Butterfly and being completely captivated at the age of ...6? I guess I'd be dating myself a little to say that the first album (record...) I ever bought was Kiss Dynasty. It was released ten days after my 8th birthday. :surprised:

I don't have anything close to an audiophile home system. "Prosumer" would be pushing it. But building my current car system (as rough as it is) has re-awakened not just a love of the music, but a deep passion for how great it really can be. I honestly didn't know it could be THIS good, and my ear is straining to learn to deal with it sometimes. I'm just plain stoked!

Hot Action Cop - New to me but they have an interesting sound. They remind me of the Chili Peppers meets Limp Bizkit, both of whom I dig. I might have to look a little more into them. Thanks!

And I totally agree about Genesis. I enjoy some DM too!



> I’ve gotten back on my 80s kick again, too.


Growing up in the 80's I can't help but agree!

-T


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

It all started when I was young, very young, single digit young. Mostly rock, with bands like Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Alice Cooper, Pink Floyd. In my teens I started listening to progressive rock and fusion jazz. My favorite genre till this day. Partial list: 


Prog Rock: 

King Crimson 
Gentle Giant 
Yes 
Genesis 
ELP 
UK
National Health
Atomic Rooster
Van Der Graaf Generator 
Dixie Dregs
PFM (Italy) 
SBB (Poland) 
Liquid Tension Experiment
Gordian Knot
Hoyry Kone (Finland) 
Happy Family (Japan) 

Fusion: 

Weather Report 
Mahavishnu Orchestra 
Return To Forever 
Brand X 
Earthworks
Pat Metheny
Jean Luc Ponty
Al Di Meola


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Music?!?! Who listens to music? Pink noise is where it's at!!!



























:laugh:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm currently listening to Vivaldi..... live... thru a closed door.

Actually, lately, I've been getting into some blues, but in the winter I listen to a lot of talk radio honestly. Now that it's warming up it's music time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ podcast 'Car Talk' FTMFW!!!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

SSSnake said:


> Music?!?! Who listens to music? Pink noise is where it's at!!!





bikinpunk said:


> ^ podcast 'Car Talk' FTMFW!!!


^ That's TFF.
<goes to look up the Car Talk podcast while listening to pink noise on his reference headphones...>


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

tff? 

I podcast a lot of things. Car Talk has always been a favorite. I podcast the Dave Ramsey show but don't listen to it much as I'm starting to think he's a hypocrite via his ad placings. 
Bill Maher's show has a podcast, too. 
How Stuff Works does as well, and that one's badass. But I recommend listening to it only while on the interstate or major highway. Kind of hard to follow if you're in city traffic.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> tff?


Too 'Fracking' Funny. Thought that one was common vernacular; it is in the very >small< circles I travel in 

I've followed a handful of podcasts for awhile, but found my favorites weren't staying still... they kept changing archival services. Loveline, for one. First it's free, then you have to pay for it unless you go to $other_service, then it moves again and it's free. I like the show but... they lost me at the left turn back in Albuquerque. They weren't alone.
There was a pretty cool snowboarding video podcast that I followed for awhile, but found myself not really turning to the iPod to sit and watch a video. Still, it helped keep the stoke during the summer months while anxiously awaiting the snow!


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

I will sadly admit that I spend a lot of time listening to talk radio. I like to stay informed about what's going on locally and nationally and hope that we can keep this country from going into the crapper. I got turned onto that after 9/11 and it has definitely changed some of my perspectives on life.

Anyway, I have a pretty wide range of music that I listen to on my system. My current system along with every other system I have built (whether mine or someone else's) was christined with Paul Revere by the Beastie Boys. There's just something about a backward drum beat that turns my crank. Rap was good in the 80s; these days not so much in my opinion.

I guess my favorite style of music would probably be called Modern Rock. I like bands like Collective Soul, Cowboy Mouth, Matchbox 20, Barenaked Ladies, and the like. I also like some of the harder music like Kid Rock and Metallica. Dream Theater is also a good band for some hard driving music with a six string bass guitar.

When I really want to enjoy a system and listen to some well recorded music I typically pull out some modern blues artists. I have been listening to Keb Mo for about 10 years and discovered Eric Bibb a few years ago. These guys have really well recorded albums and are excellent musicians. On the female side of blues I've discovered a few new artists lately. Rachael Cantu opened for B.B. King when I saw him recently and while she was so-so on stage I decided to purchase a couple of her CDs and I am very glad I did. She has a really strong voice and many of the tracks have some really good dynamics. I'm also planning to get a copy of Ruthie Foster's new CD and give it a whirl. I missed out on seeing her in Huntsville a few weeks ago but I hope to see her and Eric Bibb performing together in Seattle in October.

If I really want to see if a system is up to snuff, I pull out Breaking Silence by Janis Ian. When playing this track a system either has it or it doesn't. Some of the impact that is present in this track seems to be pretty complex as far as the frequencies it hits. It takes some tuning to get it right but when you get it done it is quite enjoyable. Other tracks that I use to check out systems include Ceriline by Sister Hazel due to the presence of fingers scraping guitar strings, Oh Virginia by Blessid Union of Souls, Walking in Memphis by Marc Cohn, and a couple of Norah Jones tracks.


Mike Bayler.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Dire Straits.....old Michael Jackson.....Willie Nelson....I'm sure there are more but those are a few I ALWAYS have in the car.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

David_Edwards said:


> Dire Straits.....old Michael Jackson.....Willie Nelson....I'm sure there are more but those are a few I ALWAYS have in the car.


LOL I don't have more than 15 CDs in the truck right now, but Brothers In Arms and BAD are in there.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

My music collection goes from Alison Krauss to Metallica to eminem. The songs I demo the most to our of course hotel California live or money for nothing. Most people relate to those to and appreciate them sounding good. If I demo for a fellow competitor then ill put in Janis Ian. My normal driving music is usually an 80s hair band or Godsmack. Then there is days ill sit back and listen Alison kraus or some other bluegrass group and enjoy great musicianship. Classical music sometimes makes its way into the mix if its a long drive. I also listen to a lot of Christian rock, casting crowns, kutless, and third day. Kutless has awesome drums.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

mdbayler said:


> I will sadly admit that I spend a lot of time listening to talk radio. I like to stay informed about what's going on locally and nationally and hope that we can keep this country from going into the crapper. I got turned onto that after 9/11 and it has definitely changed some of my perspectives on life.


X2 with you on that. I have a Sirius subscription and I go back and forth between several stations. When I make my monthly trip south I spend Sunday with NPR, gotta love Car Talk, Wait Wait Dont tell Me, Prairie Home Companion and The Splendid Table. 


Musically I have been listening to a lot of different stuff

YoYo Ma
Tracey Chapman
Aaron Neville
Queen
Godsmack
ELO
Kings of Leon
Shinedown
Journey
Metallica
Black Label Society
Billy Joel
Cold Play
Radio Head
and a wild obsession with Hair Bands again, I am trying to relive my teen years....

.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

TREETOP said:


> BAD


That CD has some serious midbass. 

MJ is an all time favorite. That's just a given.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Seattle grunge, late 80's-mid 90's rap, sports-talk radio(during football season), Pink Floyd, local DJ techno mixes, Korn, Limp, Mudvayne, James Taylor, Fleetwood Mac, Deftones, Thriller, 1984, & Hank Jr.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice topic highly...

My main SQ tester songs: 
MJ- _Thriller, Beat It, Another Part Of Me_
Janis Ian- _Breaking Silence_
Holly Cole Trio- _I Can See Clearly Now _
The Eagles- _Hotel California (Live)_
Hugh Masekela- _Stimela (Live)_
Norah Jones- _Waiting For You (Live)_
Angelique Kidjo- _Lonlon_
Michael Hedges- _Rootwich_
Hiroshima- _One Wish_
Foreplay- _Chant_
Sarah McLachlan- _Angel_
Coldplay- _Fix You_
Michael Buble- _Cry Me A River_

There are others, but these get played every time I install a new system or change something. If I can make every song on this list song good to me, then I'm satisfied. The Michael Buble track was just added recently. I love his newest disc. I also use spanish acoustic guitar music a lot. 

As far as what I listen to any other time, it rotates between contemporary jazz, 80s-90s pop/rock/R&B, hip hop (pre 2007), and probably my favorite genre is one that is hard to categorize. I guess it's technically called Electronica, but it also fits as New Age, Ambient, Indie Pop, etc. I'm talking about stuff like Enigma, Enya, Delerium, Clannad, Yanni, Moby, etc. But I pretty much like everything except Country/Bluegrass and dark Heavy Metal.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

I listen to James Taylor, Sublime, Jamiroquai, Daft Punk, The Band, Bob Dylan, Journey, Tool, APerfect Circle, Van Halen, Phil Collins, MJ, and a few indie rock bands like Lucero and Son Volt. James Taylor is by far my favorite. 

I have been listening to the Alpine, Focal, and Chesky disc _a lot_ lately too. I went on vacation last week and only took the Focal disc for music.


----------

